# Which pieces of music would you pick for a "12 DAYS of CHRISTMAS"?



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

If you were to give your TRUE LOVE a list of music and musicians to digest for the 12 days of Christmas, which selections would you choose?

"On the First Day of Christmas my TRUE LOVE gave to me..."


A Partita by JSB (or "an unaccompanied MP3")
Duets
French Works
Vocal Gems
Concerti
Non-Classical Music (jazz, pop, rock, electronic)
Movie Soundtracks
Clever Quartets
Spry Sonatas
Symphonies
Programmatic (works that have a story, picture, or other program attached)
Great Musicians (musicians you admire)

Fill in your 12 DAYS of CHRISTMAS, or make up your own version, ya know, for fun!


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

"On the first day...", Ian Partridge and Peter Pears.


----------

